# Forum > News > OC News >  Up And Coming MMO: Huxley Online

## 7itanium

*HUXLEY ONLINE*

*What Is Huxley Online?*

Huxley is a massively multiplayer online first-person shooting game (MMOFPS) developed by the H-Studio of global online entertainment company, WEBZEN Inc. Huxley takes place in a post-apocalyptic world where human beings have mutated and are divided into two opposing races, Sapiens and Alternative. At the center of the battle for survival is Lunarites, a promising new energy source that both sides seek to obtain. Forced to battle against one another for the continuance of each race, Sapiens and Alternatives are willing to do whatever it takes to wipe out the conflicting race and gain control of the world and its resources.

This Article Was Written and compiled By 7itanium Of the MMOwned Newsteam

Credit to Gamespy and the huxley gaming forum for some of my pictures and information
[BREAK=Classes]
CLASSES:

The Enforcer- Close range combat class

Avenger- Mid range combat class

Phantom- Sniper (long range) combat class
[BREAK=Races]

*Origin Of Races-* within the world of Huxley, objects called Lunarites have crashed into the moon which in turn caused the moon's shattered mass to collide with the earth, along with the Lunarites. the resulting biochemical reactions left the evolution of the human species in disarray. three separate races, each race with its own two variants, have emerged and now fight for survival. the competing races are Sapiens, Alternatives, and Hybrids. the Sapiens retain the most visual similarity to the original humans while the Alternatives tend to be larger and more brutish in appearance. the Hybrids are a genetic mix of the first two.

*PLAYABLE RACES*

*Alternative Alteraver-* The impression from their big body, tough face, strong and brave mind of 'Alteraver' gave them the image of an warrior. They are simple, devoted to their society, warm-hearted and kind. But 'Alteraver' never forgive enemies who threat existence of themselves and their precious things. They trust others easily because they are naive and have little intelligence, so they often tend to be imbued with bad ideology. 'Alteraver' use high-powered weapons empowered by their physical strength and power. A troop of 'Alteraver' has enough power to make their enemy demoralized.


*Alternative Alternix-* They have the most obvious mutated features with the dark gray skin, eye with the unclear and vague eyeball, and the calcareous hair. Their fast movement and smart sense for the battle are suitable for infiltration to enemy's zone and assassination. Heterogeneous appearance of 'Alternix' made them obstructed, so they get introvert character. They are sensitive and never talk too much. Their unique hair style shows up their special artistic sense.


*Sapiens One-* They are individualistic and liberal characters as a human being by overcoming difficult and dangerous environment. They attained the prudent and skillful mind, and a strong pride about themselves. They are skillful with every kind of equipment and have the ability to maximize 100% equipment potential. Their existence and excessive pride as the superior class of the Earth had caused the war. They had ignored and insulted all the other species as an early power of the society construction. The suppression policy of 'One' over other species alienated 'Syn'. The other sapiens species after the war with Alternative, 'One' allied with 'Syn' again to rule over the world as a superior species.


*Sapiens Syn-* Syn' has snow white skin, long and slim body shape, and beautiful face. Their smart and agile movement and sheer abilities have great power enough to reverse the war situation at a moment. In the early stage of society reconstruction, they could avoid much oppression thanks to their good looking. But they were a confusion as strange species on Earth and got discrimination from 'One' after the war. 'Syn' volunteered to make alliance with 'One' only for their own survival.


*NON-PLAYABLE RACES*

*Hybrid: Mutant-* No text on the hybrids yet, but these guys seem to run things behind the scenes, or at the least they seem to control the ai monsters that like to chase, stab, and kill everyone else. this race is a hybrid of the Sapiens and the Alternatives. they are a non-playable race.


*Hybrid: Monster-* The other non-playable race, these hybrid monsters look like the bugs straight out of starship troopers, but a little smaller. they run in packs and attack in waves; large collective swarms with common targets, namely you. i'm so looking forward to killing me some bugs.
[BREAK=Vehicles]
The vehicles in Huxley will serve not only as strong offensive weapons, but they will also be crucial in transporting squads in battle. There will be several Huxley land, sea, and air vehicles based on the class that the player chooses.

In the area of Huxley land vehicles, it is known that there will be at least smaller light scout trucks and medium sized APC’s which are armored personnel carriers and heavy tanks. In the area of aviation, there is known to be at least Huxley dropships, and small scout assault ships.

So far, there have been no Huxley sea vehicles seen.
It has been released that vehicles will be divided into two different categories: civilian and battleground.

Civilian Huxley vehicles are only usable in cities and will mainly function as status symbols for the more wealthy players. Battle ground vehicles will only appear on the battle field and will have a specific license requirement for the driver. The license system for Huxley vehicles will be very similar to the one used for weapons

*APC (Armoured Personnel Carrier)*


*MOTOR CYCLES (3 wheeled)*


*Tanks*


*FLYING VEHICLES* 




[BREAK=Weapons]
Nine different weapon classes including machine guns, shotguns, sniper rifles, and rocket launchers. Also some other unique weapon and energy based weapon classes that have been spoken of but not totally released yet.

*Discodia Assault Rifle Diverian*


*Discodia Assault Rifle Diverien MK2*


*Mirage Viper*


*Collein Bleach*


[BREAK=Release Date and Information]
*PC Release Date-* Live release date is currently set for Q4 (fourth Quarter) of 2009

*XBOX 360 Release Date-* Estimated to be released about 6 months after the launch of the PC version

*Currently in Alpha Testing stages (closed)*

*Beta*
Huxley beta signups are officially available to everyone now however not everyone will get in so sign up fast to have the chance of being selected!

Sign Up For Beta Here- ijji - Where Gamers Unite!


[BREAK=My Impressions]

Unfortunately for this one I was unable to obtain access to the alpha testing in order to acctually play it (not surprising as it is a very tighly closed alpha)

From my research and readings however, I think that Huxley definately has a shot at being a promising MMO that sticks around for a while. I dont see it being any competition to blizzards market as it is an FPS rather than an RPG, but I think it will turn many heads in the FPS community.

I know there is much information about Huxley that is yet to be leaked (IE many more weapons and vehicles) and I am not allowed to leak any acctual in-game shots anyway.

Definately be on the lookout for Huxley and as far as right now I would recommend it to anyone to try (when available), and I will most likely be making it a part of my PC lineup.


*Thanks for reading!
-7itanium
MMOwned News Correspondent*

----------


## 7itanium

Posted on frontpage

approved by Errage

----------


## Dragonshadow

coolio .
Though I was in closed beta/alpha, wasn't impressed.

Edit: lol stupid thing ghost-rated -.-

----------


## Remus

=/ its not an MMOFPS, It is the equivalent of CSS in terms of 8v8 or w/e .. congregating in a city to talk and walk around is not =.=

At most I'd say a prettied up version of CSS.. not to mention "Unreal Tournament "2.0" " in style more than anything. Yes I know... they used the Unreal Engine, doesn't stop the fact the statement is true. Shit man the thought "I've driven this vehicle before...", springs to my mind.

Also why write a review regardless if it is filler or "To be done" If no personal experience in the game of itself.


For the last bit to leave off, in "technical" terms if this was an mmo, then CSS and hell even WARROCK, BF 2142, COD Series, just because there is a chat area, except you walk around... oh daym.

This game was total crap when I tested it. 1/10
Gonna rate/review a game, Fallen Earth ... MMO FPS as it goes and hell it is even just recently released.

----------


## 7itanium

> =/ its not an MMOFPS, It is the equivalent of CSS in terms of 8v8 or w/e .. congregating in a city to talk and walk around is not =.=
> 
> At most I'd say a prettied up version of CSS.. not to mention "Unreal Tournament "2.0" " in style more than anything. Yes I know... they used the Unreal Engine, doesn't stop the fact the statement is true. Shit man the thought "I've driven this vehicle before...", springs to my mind.
> 
> Also why write a review regardless if it is filler or "To be done" If no personal experience in the game of itself.
> 
> 
> For the last bit to leave off, in "technical" terms if this was an mmo, then CSS and hell even WARROCK, BF 2142, COD Series, just because there is a chat area, except you walk around... oh daym.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback...

I didnt write a "review"... I wrote a "preview"... why? because this is my job...


and it is an MMOFPS.. every site I have used to research the game has classified it as one.


Thanks for your personal experience and comments though... I appreciate it

----------


## tantos

Is it released? Beta? or what  :Big Grin: 
Edit: Ok its beta  :Big Grin: 
omg what a stupid beta signup takes 30 mins.

----------

